# How can i disable the heated seat bottom on 2LT?



## Dennis_Mn (Jan 20, 2012)

The on/off switch doesn't work for you? It's in the center of the temp knob for the driver and the center of the fan control for the passenger. It is a dandy feature here in Minnesota.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL! I mean i would like to have the heat on the seat back only, not the bottom


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

If its two separate circuits into 1 junction trace the wiring from the seat bottom. Or remove the seat a gut the grid power wire


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

20131pz69 said:


> Hi! I saw someone post this question in another thread, but didn't get answered. Can I get the dealer to do this/ pull a fuse or something? I don't like my *butt getting roasted *....


...what? you don't like GM's "tushie' toaster"?


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

It is 1 large pad that heats up, not 2 seperate sections running to the 1 switch. So you'd need to remove the both.

I'd love to have heated seats & cooled seats!!


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

maybe i can try using a laptop cooler or something 

I'd love heated + cooled seats (& steering wheel!)


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

I also am curious about this very thing. I've seen many articles about how heated seats can potentially cause Hemorrhoids. I'd much rather just have my back heated than my butt. Or it should be about 50% warmer in the seat back than the seat bottom. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

I just use the three temp settings it has. Turn it down when it gets warm.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

True as do I Todd, but the thing is high on the lower back feels great. It's mostly that the backside gets a little too toasty at that setting. Lower settings feel ok on the back but not great. Plus like I said its becoming know that heated seats can cause hemorrhoids due to the increased blood flow to that area with heat. But pour on the heat to my lower back. It won't have an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I always thought the.. off switch had a reason...


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

It does...to remove the heat completely. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tjax- this is what i do now, probably not the safest, but i sit on my jacket & bump up my heat.
Till there's a real solution, this works OK ...


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol if it works why not eh?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

20131pz69 said:


> Hi! I saw someone post this question in another thread, but didn't get answered. Can I get the dealer to do this/ pull a fuse or something? I don't like my butt getting roasted ....


Bummer, I was wanting the same, my wofes acadia has the option for both or just one portion, bummer, thanks for poating though!

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------

